# Transfer Express Offers Free Webinar On Heat Printing For College Bookstores



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

In May, Transfer Express is presenting a free webinar for college bookstore retailers on how they can boost profits by offering custom decorated apparel for students, family and fans. Scheduled for 2 p.m. on Thurs., May 8, this one-hour session, “Printing For A School Bookstore,” will walk retailers through the options available as well as show how fast and easy it is to design a trendy, cutting-edge design with a school name, mascot, or other graphics in single or multiple colors in minutes. 

Other topics covered will include space requirements, investment cost, artwork creation, and cost-cutting ideas.

To register, go to Webinars | Transfer Express. If you can’t make the May 8 session, this presentation will be archived and can be viewed at your leisure. 

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

